# Leasing land to graze cattle, what's a fair price?



## Red Bovine (Feb 22, 2010)

I have some pasture land in NW Texas that I lease out to graze cattle on. I'm just wondering what you cattle guys would consider a fair price. He did have to do some fence work and supply water to the land.


----------



## CCRanch (Jul 8, 2006)

The land I have leased from a guy just wants me to maintain the fences, mow it, and spray it when it needs it. Keeps it under ag use for him and he doesn't have to mow anymore.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

*grazing lease*

of course, a lot is supply and demand, But IMO, it is hard to justify a lease where the rancher is spending over $100 per cow for the lease. At around that price, he can still do some fence/pen work, treat some brush , maybe fertilze and weedspray. A lot depends on the size of the place as well. But if he spent much money to put water on the place, you can trust him, and he will take care of the place, then I would really work with him on the price. As mentioned , on some smaller places, most of the benefit in running cows can be from the ag use exemption, not in profit on the cows.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

I have several pastures leased in east Texas and pay approx $12.00/acre per year. I keep up the fences and keep it mowed if needed. I also get the hay off of it.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Great difference in the grazing ability between East Texas and NW Texas. Water avaiability is going to also be a factor.

How many acres do you have? What is the grazing rate for mother cows in the area? How is the bourder fence of the property?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The last lease I did was at $7.00/acre for grazing and hay. That was a few years back though.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have some leased pastures in East Texas, pay around $10/acre for partially improved pasture. I would estimate that NW Texas is half as productive (# of cattle per acre) as East Texas so somewhere around $5/acre, less if there is much fence work, extensive brush/weed issues or well maintenance, etc.


----------



## Red Bovine (Feb 22, 2010)

Based on the responses, I guess we're right in line. It's 42 acres in Red River county, and like I said the rancher had to do some fence work on one side and bring water in. I believe he leases it for 500/year, which more than covers the taxes. However, I don't think I have it ag exempted, which I need to check into. Thanks for the repsonses.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

In North West Texas land in the area of the Waggneer Ranch is going for $10.00 acre cause there is no land to lease.


----------

